# A new design



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

ok, this is by far the best design that i have came up with. i was just sitting at home watching the news and i for what ever reason decided to make a new slingshot design. considering i have not done the best at designs before i was suprised at how these came out. one is out of multiplex and it was stained and the coated with 5 coats of poly. it looks amazing. the mulitplex just adds a certain look to a slingshot that is really cool. it feels good in the hand is a very accurate and fun shooter. the second one looks even better than the first. it was made from Iroko and looks simply stunning. the added thickness of this wood gives greater comfort that any other slingshot design i have ever made before. i can not stress how good this shooter looks. overall i think these shooter are very good indeed.

i am thinking about selling this design and would like to here your imput on if you think it would do good in todays market,
*this slingshot has not been named, all name suggestions would be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I love this catty. Yes I think you could find it to be good seller. I'm no good at names but this is one you could really wrap your mitt around.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very cool design and looks to be a good shooter.

Being a slingshot maker myself, I am sure you know how much more time it takes to cut and sand all of those beautiful curves. That being the case, the maker will feel compelled ask a premium for the time invested. Today's market...I am not sure where the price threshold lies. I believe a frame that is crafted with attention to maintaining sharp detail, flawless finish, and obvious care in crafting will always be appreciated by the consummate shooter.

That aside, great looking shooter. I am terrible with naming things... I wanted to name my first son "Atom" and my wife and mom freaked out


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

How about the Bowie? I thought of this as the handle shape reminds me of some I have seen with a hilt of that or similar pattern.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks for the kind words guys, and orcrender the bowie is a name i will consider for this design


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

come on guys i was really hopin to get some name suggestions for this thing. i need your help!!!


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

That looks amazing! I like Egyptian Gods names. Osiris? Isis?


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice I think you should call it The Ergo of Ergo's


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice Ergo, good job!


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

I think T-bone is taken, so how about Porterhouse, or Delmonico?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

The bottom of it looks like a foot, how about "footsy".


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

i do like this one bleach


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I would suggest " Enterprise " as it reminds me of the Starship Enterprise in Star Trek


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I like it







somehow it reminded me of "spirit of ectasy" but you could just call it spirit, I also like the name eaglet "baby eagle"


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Sidewinder, comes to mind. Nice work Bone.
Philly


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

philly, i like it, it is now officially the sidewinder


----------

